# Ai Dateien öffnen



## Painterman (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo
Bin totaler Newbie und habe mir einen Schneideplotter bestellt.
Nun habe ich mir schon was gezogen was eine ai Datei ist.
Wie kriege ich die geöffnet?


----------



## Aarakast (31. Juli 2005)

Also *.ai gehört zu Adobe Illustrator, mit welchen Programmen du *.ai sonst noch öffnen kannst weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Ellie (31. Juli 2005)

Huhu Painterman,

*ggg* Du kannst die Adobe Illustrator Datei in CorelDraw importieren. Schau dir dazu einmal die Dateierweiterungsliste in CorelDraw an, es gehen wirklich eine Reihe Dateitypen, so z.B. auch sog. *.hpgl-Dateien.

Äh, soweit ich weiß bedeutet hpgl = Hewlett Packard Graphic Language

LG,
Ellie


----------



## Painterman (31. Juli 2005)

Elli
Danke


----------



## Ellie (31. Juli 2005)

Moin,

gern geschehen. Du hast eine PN von mir (Privatnachricht).

LG,
Ellie


----------



## thoru (31. Juli 2005)

Zur Ansicht lassen sich ai-Dateien auch mit dem Adobe Reader öffnen.

cu
thoru


----------

